# New X5 or RRS??



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Total change of circumstances (what's new), so now looking to replace the RS4 with a soft roader in the Spring & looking for a little advice/direction??

I know Tim has a nice RRS V8 Diesel, which TBH is probably top of my list of motors, however i really do prefer the look of the new X5 & can't blank out the Chelsea Tractor & commonality of RRS's.

That said, unless i'm mistaken the only X5 Diesel option is the single turbo 3.0, although u'm sure i read that the twin turbo 3.0 was coming to the X5 (aka 535d & 335d).

Economy is not the biggest factor, as style, image, toys & residuals are also important. My annual mileage will probably be around the 25K miles mark.

TBH the Q7 is my prefered looker, but it's not quite Soft Road enough & closer to an estate in my mind, however i could be wrong & perhaps need to look closer.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

VW Touareg mate.

I have the V8 and could not want for anything else... check out mytreg.com for a great community for advice, some RRS owners on there too, so great comparisons....


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

RRS V8 Diesel is a superb car, HSE spec is the only way to go, my neighbour imports them if you would be interested.

Touareg is a great car V10 Diesel is so fast and they are a great drive, there are loads of lease deals on at the moment and the Altitude specials are well specced


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If I know you then it would have to be new. If not, then a V10 Touareg would be near the top of my list.

I do like the look of the new X5, but fear it will become as 'drug dealer' as the old one fairly quickly.

RRS - get a supercharged one.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Folks have a got a Q7 4.2 FSI that they keep in Spain. I've only had limited experience of it as they haven't had it long but they absolutely love it. From what I've seen of it it seems like a super car. They recently had to drive it from Marbella to The Dordogne in France for a family funeral and said it was exceptional. Never missed a beat and was hugely comfortable. Good Audi interior too.

I'd definately give one a test drive if you're in the market for a 4x4.

Also, have you thought about trying a Cayenne Turbo? The pre facelift model can be picked up quite reasonably now and they are silly fast for their size (well any size really!)

I do love the RRS though - looks the business!

Cheers

James


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Go for the V8 diesel RRS, a mate of mine has the V8 Supercharged one and his fuel bills are ridiculous, He travels from London to somewhere around Norwich to see his daughter and a round trip costs him about a 100 quid so 10 mpg


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I never got that worried about fuel bills, until I had a Cayenne on loan from the Porsche garage.  It was only the base model, but a trip from London to Norfolk cost an absolute fortune. Based on this, I would agree with the posts that suggest going for the diesel option.

I know what you mean about the X5 - I absolutely love the new one. It design is such that it doesn't look as bulky as it actually is - in total contrast to the Audi of course.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

V8 RRS has all the toys, it only comes in HSE spec.

Returns fairly decent (for its size) mpg, yet has some clout as well.

As for options, the sidesteps and privacy glass are worthwhile, and if I was speccing from scratch, I'd be tempted by the Premium Audio option, since the standard kit (albeit with a subwoofer) isn't quite what I'd have liked, but I have to say it is good enough.

I had some Alpine screens fitted aftermarket, and they're pretty good for rear passengers.

If I have any faults with it, it is simply that the interior isn't quite as plush as you'd like. Nearer Disco than FFRR for my money, and at the fat end of Â£55k, you'd probably expect something a little more 'Audi' than 'Mondeo'... but having said that, what it does, it does very very well indeed.

Won't be sorry to have it as a second car


----------



## nickdsmith (Feb 8, 2007)

You can get the 3.0sd twin turbo engine in the X5 now, that engine is amazing, it will p*ss all over any RRS performance wise, if that's what you are after. The rest is personal choice. I personally think most RRS look like they've been through an upmarket Halfords.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

What about a 535d Touring instead?


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

the RRS TDV8 looks lovely with a HST kit on and everyone who i know with a RRS loves it, my biggest problem with the X5 though is i dont get where BM are going with it? They launched the car saying the so called 'sporty' variant was the SE with Dynamics Pack, then turn round and launch an M Sport model (which is nice but maybe a bit Halfords??), they start off with a standard 3.0d and then announce the Efficient Dynamics engine which is better mpg and lower emissions (cheaper to run therefore) which is to be made within a year of the initial launch. So a few months back some garages were selling del miles X5's with Dynamics Pack for Â£4000 off, apparently because people were hanging on for the ED engine car. Can't be nice for those who bought an X5 initially who have (apparently) suffered pretty bad depreciation. And now theres the SD (sequential turbo) model. So i wonder whats next, and how it will affect residuals for the X5! But having said all that i'm not a dealer, i don't know where the market is for the X5, but it seems that RRS is much more of a solid model line up!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Cheers.

The Q7 will get a look in & although i'm leaning towards the RRS V8D, the Bimmer will also get a look.

An Estate will not be big enough & did the whole 5 Series journey a couple of years back, so although great cars, they'd not be fit for purpose this time.

Cayenne Turbo would be on the wish list, but even the trade shiver when they're mentioned, so i feel the depreciation may be a tad too strong for my liking.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Why the need for something so 'big' fella...?

In truth, even a large 4x4 isn't much bigger than a large estate...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Why the need for something so 'big' fella...?
> 
> In truth, even a large 4x4 isn't much bigger than a large estate...


Will tell you when i see you. Big changes & likely the need for a big motor. A 4 legged creature is one possible reason for the larger motor as well as more rural living.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I got it you are gonna open a stud farm :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> ...An Estate will not be big enough & did the whole 5 Series journey a couple of years back...


Yep, forgot about that 

For me, the X5 M Sport just doesn't look right, and also BMW seem to be self-registering far too many cars these days, so I wouldn't count on the residuals holding up on a new one.

I would have to say have a read of the Merc ML420 thread and have a look at one in the flesh to see what you think.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Cayenne Turbo would be on the wish list, but even the trade shiver when they're mentioned, so i feel the depreciation may be a tad too strong for my liking.


You might be right there mate - I know my mum was offered stupidly low trade in value for hers from JCT Leeds.

Then again I suppose the big hit will have been taken by someone else. Although I suppose you don't want to lose hand over fist on it when you're owning it. The hit will only be larger now the facelift model is out

Cheers

James


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

> BMW seem to be self-registering far too many cars these days


They do, but from what people have said on Pistonheads, this is stopping at the end of 07, so apparently the decent discounts from new which people have been getting, should be a thing of the past :?

Not sure how true this is though


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Don't change Paul. :wink:

Rural living f**ks expensive premium interiors even more than dogs and kids. Depreciation on expensive SUVs is a nightmare. Majority of SUVs out there are pretty useless when going gets too tough and slippery. This is for 3 main reasons:

1. They are far too heavy - limiting traction and moreover braking ability.
2. They mainly have the wrong (as in on-road summer tyres) fitted.
3. They are driven by double chinned florid imbeciles and their molls who believe that an SUV is the only way forward if you live a little out of town

Get an old Volvo AWD, Forester, or Legacy for 'farm' duty fitted with country tyres - and something more lithe and nice for the weekends sir.

That will go down far better with the surly local rural types, who will in turn hate you a little less, and probably not rip you off so much for local services, produce etc. Fit in.

You know it makes sense.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

If you are going down the Audi Q7 3.0TDi route, make sure it is one with the new engine which is due early in the New Year. MPG is dramatically improved from around 27mpg to almost 35mpg. ML is worth a look, but leg room is not great in the back. Otherwise go full bore with a Merc GL - big discounts available on these, even base model is very well specced and it's not a bad drive either.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Very hung over so apologies in advance, however why a grown man can't make his own mind up every time he wishes to purchase a new car, without making a show of it on the forum is beyond me :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Very hung over so apologies in advance


Why a grown man drinks to excess and has to make a show of it on this forum is beyond me :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Don't change Paul. :wink:
> 
> Rural living f**ks expensive premium interiors even more than dogs and kids. Depreciation on expensive SUVs is a nightmare. Majority of SUVs out there are pretty useless when going gets too tough and slippery. This is for 3 main reasons:
> 
> ...


Excellent, nice one Gary :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Very hung over so apologies in advance, however why a grown man can't make his own mind up every time he wishes to purchase a new car, without making a show of it on the forum is beyond me :roll:


Tis called opinions & i can't own the entire UK opinion bank, so ask for ideas & where required advice. Do i have time to drive every single marque, then every single model of car, then every single engine variant?? no i don't so i canvassed for ideas.

As it turns out, i'm now drawn away from the RRS & the X5 & it's likely i'll plum for a 4.2TDi Q7, however nothing is decided yet so still a few angles to follow.

Keep up with the drinking :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Not sure just how rural you are going but to echo what Gary said we bought 13 acres in the summer to put our horses on, the Missus (its her hobby) wanted a newish Defender with seven seats, big tyres etc/etc, We ended up going for an old Terrano diesel with 7 seats and a low ratio transfer box (now essential for where we are) for about 6 grand

Its is absolutely covered in mud and has hay/dog hair/ropes/fruit pastilles :lol: and god knows what else, I would be gutted if I'd spent more

Just one thing on the Q7, I dont know if they have a low ratio box, but she had to pull my brother in laws A8 quattro (old shape) out of the mud, i get the impression the running gear is not dissimilar it just has bigger wheels/tyres


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Not very rural at all TBH, so i defo don't need a hardcore off roader, as a more refined soft roader will more than fit the bill & tick the boxes.

Move to bigger vehicle is for higher mileage longer regular trips, possible dog ownership, slightly more rural living, lugging kids & their junk about & something that won't depreciate like a rock with slightly higher than average mileage.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> & something that won't depreciate like a rock with slightly higher than average mileage.


And you're thinking of a 4.2 TDI Q7? Your idea of depreciation is very different to mine! Software is obviously the place to be


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Not very rural at all TBH, so i defo don't need a hardcore off roader, as a more refined soft roader will more than fit the bill & tick the boxes.
> 
> Move to bigger vehicle is for higher mileage longer regular trips, possible dog ownership, slightly more rural living, lugging kids & their junk about & something that won't depreciate like a rock with slightly higher than average mileage.


Hmmm. I agree you probably want an estate car. :lol:

I still don't remember why I bought the RRS, other than the fact that 'I can'... and Lisa likes them too, and I already had an estate car. Sure, its bigger in the back for the dogs, but they haven't been in it for 3 months. It has more rear legroom than the S4, but so does an M5 Touring.

It has been good, and I like the high driving position and the off-road capability, and the fact that it is fully loaded and munches the miles, but for the Â£50k+ it cost, there were probably any number of other cars to consider  Wrong choice? God no... that's not what I'm saying at all, especially after next week, but I can certainly see why others would think it pointless. Personally I don't have a problem with the image (RRS anyway) but I think I'd possibly struggle with the concept of the Q7, even though I do quite like them.

You don't NEED one for the kind of things you have in mind. Certainly not if you plan high mileage. That's plain bonkers.

Next week 'my' RRS will become 'our' RRS and will spend a lot more relaxation time, sat on the drive.  I've worked it quite hard over the last 6 months (up from 7k to 18k miles) and it has never missed a beat. Deserves a rest, poor thing!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BTW - FWIW, the RRS TdV8 HSE was (hope it still is) probably the lowest depreciating car in its class. That was one of the things that put me off the Q7.

For a few seconds, I even considered the X5 which was about to launch when I was looking around, but even that didn't really dent the RRS residuals. For the real list price of the car, it doesn't work out too badly - although I will certainly be looking to shift it for something else before it gets steep.

If you want residuals, you are definitely looking in the wrong sector, especially if you are buying new. Think how much money you've wasted on the rest of your cars, then double it.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Good points.

I defo won't be buying new, either a pre-reg or ex-demo & although unlikely to end up following my plan (as is often the case), i did intend to keep this vehicle for at least a couple of years as a pure hack/workhorse & run a track car (fun not competition) & perhaps a motorbike again at the same time.

Thinking is a Q7 like vehicle is a tad more exciting than say a Focus or Mondeo, would be far more versatile as other situations change & i thought the TDi variants were fairly rock solid on residuals. I can't see the extra Â£10+K initial cost in the RRS over say the X5 or Q7, plus for me it's a tad too big. I've never been a fan of estate cars so would prefer a soft roader.

Still all in thinking/planning stages.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Whats a Soft Roader?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> Whats a Soft Roader?


A softer off-roader than say a true Jeep or Original Landy. Think it was a slang term aimed at Chelsea tractors, off roaders that could but will never go off road in anger.


----------

